# Started treatments



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, we got moved nearly 3 weeks ago, had my vacation the following week and this past weekend I started setting up the family room. I got the 4 surround speakers wired and mounted. I did them first as they required the most work. I had to climb nearly 15' to get the rears up ( Bi level house, they are hung in the stairwell but at the right height for the family room)... that was fun on a 6' ladder. I ended up building a platform to put the ladder on. A taller one is in the future!

Anyway, I hung curitans over the one window in the room. I had talked to Bryan about slicing one of the panels in half and putting 1/2 on either side of the window as it's right in a 1st reflection spot. I used a couple of 1/2's cut to size to seperate the panel from the wall and hung the curitan right over the raw panel. Out of sight out of mind.

That was all I had time for last weekend. This coming weekend I plan to get into the garage, clear out some work space and start building frames. We had a local Wal-Mart and I bought most of my "cheap" fabric there. I guess they are not selling fabric any longer so I have to find a new source.

Anyway, I'll post updates as the occur. Bryan, I'll probably need another case, maybe 2 next month. I'm thinking I will skip the bass trap for now as I won't have my sub installed for another month. Once it is, I'll buy a case and make a proper floor to ceiling bass trap for the 1 corner in the room. Let me know what type of material (703 etc) would be best suited for that. Thanks again Bryan, you have been a big help!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just drop me a note.

Also, if aesthetics will allow, don't forget you have wall/ceiling corners you can play with. You can build false soffits for this function.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

How much coverage should I look for? I've been wanting to build a frame of sorts to go around the screen case... it's not that pretty to look at, I could use that area along the front wall as well. Trouble is, it will only be about 8" tall and about 10" deep. 

I have seen a lot of corner traps, basically a triangle mounted at the ceiling and span the two walls.. what type of material is best for something like that? Would that be of any help?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Front wall should be 100% dead. For corners, cutting OC703 into triangles is a cost effective solution.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Dumb question of the day. How do you know when a wall is dead? Does it require total coverage? I'm concerned about this because the wall is 25' long, 15' is family room, 10' is dining room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Do the best you can. Obviously, you're not likely to slide doing the kitchen wall :no:

Normally, in a dedicated space, it would be 100% covered. 

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Gotcha, thanks


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Built the frames last night. We got 3 of them wrapped with the dark brown fabric for the front wall. My mother - in - law was too tired to finish the other two. Maybe I can tackle them tonight as she won't be there :clap:

I played with placement a little bit last night but we just left it as it was and watched Hero's with the sound system on, wow, I could tell a difference right away. Then I moved the 2 unfinished panels and had to go put them back as it seemed like there was a "hole" where they were... Neat stuff!

Can't wait to get some more put in.


_______

Ugg, did some math, it will take about 3 cases to do my front wall totally.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Had 2 panels left, tacked them together, wrapped it up as 1 big panel and have it in the front corner of the room. I used a lighter color fabric so I may move it to the rear corner once I'm able to build another corner trap just like it.

I noticed right away that a lot of the boomyness is gone, everything tightened up quite a bit and this is just from the 2 main speakers I have as set as large until I can get the IB going again. I hope to have the treatments complete by that time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're going to do anything in the front, try your best to be symmetric left to right. In your case, since you have another room off to one side, it's not as bad and may actually help with perceived symmetry.

If you can do additional corners, that will also help.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Bryan, currently I have 3 panels on the front wall. 1 on either side where the right and left channel speakers are located and one in the middle, directly under the tv, behind the center. The "bass trap" is off in the corner.

When I first started, I had the 1 panel by the left main, then the 2 stacked together in between the left main and the center, then the center panel and the right panel. I could hear the difference... I was a bit suprised actually. When I took the two out of that spot it sounded open matching the right side. Next case, I think I'll put one inbetween the right channel and tv and the tv and the left channel, that will give me 5 on the front wall, plus the front trap AND rear trap... not a bad start.

One last thing, how high should I be mounting the panels on the wall? Center them? Currently I just have them on the floor leaning against the wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually, you'd start them about 2' off the floor. Whether they should go that high or not depends on whether they're providing any boundary effect control in the bottom end and where your woofers are in relation. Overall, being up higher is probably better in your situation to minimize as many reflections as possible from the surrounds coming off the front wall and mixing with the front soundstage.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a rough sketch of what I have and would like to have. The green area is where the bass trap is.


nevermind, won't let me upload. I'll tinker with it.


----------

